# lol



## yammyloveskye

lol


----------



## yammyloveskye




----------



## yammyloveskye

l


----------



## Feefo

Thank you for rescuing him. From the sound of it he is old enough to eat defrosted peas and corn, but a photo would help!. Give a few at a time to start with, gradually build up until his crop is squidgy so you can feel a good quantity of bits in it but they have room to move about in the crop as you touch it. With any luck he will start grabbing them out of your hands. Also, try putting a dish of small seed, like millet, near him and also a bowl of water, he may start to eat on his own then.

Which Castleford are you in? If in Yorkshire, you could try contacting 
Selby Animal Sanctuary, to see if they can raise him and release him with other juvenile woodies. They are in Scalm Lane, Hambleton, Selby. O8 9HZ

Tele: (01757) 228216 

BTW, at that age they sometimes will gape for you if you slide your fingers around the beak.


----------



## Feefo

Are you certain he is a woodie? I can see a suggestion of white at the bottom of one wing but the tail and the amber eyes look like a collared dove...might just be the camera. Is the white wing bar visible when he flaps his wings or when you stretch out the wing? If he is a woodie it will be.


----------



## yammyloveskye

l


----------



## Feefo

If it is a dove it will need less food than a woodie and it would probably be safer to keep it on Ready Brek made with warm water or pincjhes of soaked seed placed in its lower beak.

Hope you can get it to Selby, they can be hard to contact sometimes.


----------



## yammyloveskye

l


----------



## imluvnit01

That my dear is a morning dove, unless you know for sure that the parents are going to take care of it, DO NOT JUST RELEASE HIM!! lol. really though, i recomend calling a wild bird rehab facility. They arent hard to find, just look them up online. I recently had a little one about the same age, they are really easy to harm from hand feeding. So be very careful. too bad you arent in az, i would taker the little fella.


----------



## Feefo

It isn't a mourning dove...we don't have those in the UK! I wish we did, they are so beautiful!


----------



## yammyloveskye

l


----------



## Feefo

Weetabix should be fine. Just warm up the peas in hot water, they don't need to be cooked. Slightly warm they are delicious!

Sorry about Selby!  

Your area is pretty bad for wildlife rescue centres. Woodies are easy to hand rear, but if you get into trouble these might help:

South Yorkshire Animal Rescue
South Road
Sheffield
South Yorkshire
England
S6 3TD

01142349656 

If they are not too busy with hedgehogs West Yorkshire Hedgehog Rescue might help but they a hedgehog rescue that sometimes gives temporary help to small birds if they do not have too many hedgehogs to care for (BTW, can you put out some water for the 'hogs? They are suffering with the drought!):

*This* is the e-mail address.

You could also try:

Yorkshire Swan & Wildlife Rescue Hospital
Stearsby Farm
Brandsby
Near York
North Yorkshire
YO61 4SH

T: 07763424892


----------



## yammyloveskye

l


----------



## Feefo

He can probably start feeding himself a little now. Just leave a bowl of small seed near him.

If the food has hardened on his feathers then get some warm water with a little salt in it, moisten the hard bits and they should more or less dissolve and fall off. I use sterile saline from Boots because it is easier!

How much does he weigh?

Cynthia


----------



## yammyloveskye

l


----------



## Feefo

That sounds fine, keep weighing Ian every day to ensure that he is thriving.


----------



## yammyloveskye

l


----------



## yammyloveskye

l


----------



## Feefo

I would catch him and keep him safe until he is strong enough to evade predators, she is too vulnerable to leave out.

You said he was "smelling bad"...can you clarify? Pigeons don't smell bad unless there is something wrong with them.

It would be really safer for him if you took him yo a rescue centre.!


----------

